
Wal-Mart's Answer to Apple Pay, CurrentC - banderon
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmarts-answer-to-apple-pay-currentc-2014-10
======
banderon
I was hoping that Apple Pay would open the doors to NFC payments, but I didn't
realize it would create such a mess!

